# AccuRip vs Fast Rip



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

I am currently using Fast Rip but I was wondering how it compares to AccuRip. Has anyone used both and which is better? 

I would like to download a trial version of AccuRip but I don't know how that would affect my print setup with FastRip. I have an Epson 1800 printer set up for printing film positives.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

I've never used FastRip, but I do use AccuRip with my R1800 and love it. 
I know that doesn't really answer your question, but it's a good and user friendly product.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We did the trial for accurip when we were having problems with our positives and had tried every other possible fix and then we decided maybe it was our rip. We did a side by side comparison of the two products with all variables being the same and accurip was far superior. Much higher resolution and much more opaque positive. We have been using accurip with our 1800 for about a year now and have not had one piece of film that wasn't perfect. There are a lot of people out there that don't have any issues with the fastrip but we didn't like the results we were getting. Jagged edges, streaks within the ink and just an overall light coat of ink and our light source is too strong and we had a hard time spraying our screens out. 

Just to ease your mind, get the trial version and do some tests with each program and see if you get the same results as we did.


----------



## omnicow (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone ever compare Wasatch SoftRIP to the other two? I've never tried FastRIP, but I used AccuRIP, with no complaints, and very dark prints. I just hope the Wasatch is just as good, plus the ability to do full color printing and connect up to four printers.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I think the wasatch is very comparable to the accurip. It will most likely be better than the fastrip, imo.


----------



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

Just traded in my fastRip for Accurip today. They give a $150 credit so the rip cost $345. I just took my fastrip and dongle to the Printwear show in Baltimore and traded on the spot. No regrets yet. Installed easily. NO FREAKING DONGLE. No calling in for unlock codes constantly etc. I have been struggling with FastRip for years. I'll keep you posted on my first job using it but the samp I printed looked good.

FYI Using it with my new (bought used) Epson 1800. Ued FastRip with a 3000.


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

I had been using Fast Rip and at the last show I went to in October 2008 I purchased Accurip. I have been very pleased with it. I have the Epson 1800 also. I was never happy with Fast Rip, I always had problems with it. Hope you like Accurip as much as I do.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

ive been using fastrip for a few years and no problems yet. havent wasted any money trading it in for anything else.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish we wouldn't have had any problems with fastrip, i got a lot of gray hairs over that program. I thought it was user error for many months until we got rid of it. I've seen what it can and can't do so I doubt many have actually wasted money going with something different. There is one highly skilled shop I know that hasn't had good results with accurip, but that is it.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i say wasted money because if you have to buy two rips to figure it out, then it sounds like you wasted money. unless of coarse fastrip refunded your money. how can fast rip work for so many, and not for others. 

i guess its just me, if i pay a few hundred dollars for a rip, it better work or im getting my money back. i figured it out. i cant believe im the only one.

what issues could you not fix that other rips fixed. its easy to throw a program under the bus, but lets face it. 90% if not more problems are from user error, not programs.

i think some people think that everything is just a click away. read some instructions you will be surprised.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

It would be nice to post seps that you guys have done with both accurip and fast rip. Or even prints that you've done using either rips to see if there is a difference in sep quality. Of course there can be user error/difference, but it gives a general idea.


----------



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

Easy AMP...Please dont turn this into a typical name calling and accusation thread without knowing the facts. If you are happy that is you. Good Luck.

The only money I wasted is money lost messing with the RIP. I didn't pay anything for it. I had a close connection with USSPI and didn't pay anything for any and ALL of the products they offered. That is also why I felt a obligation to stick it out. I was one of the first to have it. Hot off the press. One of the first testimonials. I could have easily posted my FastRip on Ebay and I probably would have gotten $300 or more for it but I could not knowing I had issues. If it were just the software that would be one thing but it is dongle dependent and that in itself is a thumbs down. Dongles don't last forever!! Also remember US Screen is no longer in business. I know several employees have branched out you can't count on that because they have no obligation and is tech support free with them? NO.

Some of the reasons I went with Accurip aside from general headaches with it are:

-I can now print from my 1800 and 3000 just by selecting the printer and not just be locked into my ging 3000. 
-My RIP is not dongle dependant (dongles go bad) and the company that sold it to you is gone! Ask the hundred's of owners of T-Jets how they feel!
-The output is just damn better!
-FastRip has too many quirks, restrictions and only works with a few printers. God help you when/if your printer conks out on you and you need to replace it and you can only choose from 4-5 printers. 
I just got a totally new desktop and I cant imagine worrying about the dongle, Vista and etc.
-Same disc for Mac and PC. A PLUS!!

Just a few. Ryonet calls the trade-in an upgrade and that's how I see it. I'm not dogging FR at all. It changed my business. It just got quirky and I grew to hate it. That being said it was the first and Scott is the man for bringing it to market. Henry Ford invented the first car but Fords are not the best!!

Good Luck to ALL


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been using fastrip for years and never really had any problems with it. But I am interested in accurip. The only problem I had with fastrip was when I upgraded all my software programs and USScreen resolved the matter quickly, now I want to upgrade my software programs again and been delaying doing so because they are no longer in business to resolve any problems I might get with the new software. I really like the idea of not having to use a dongle for the rip!!


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> It would be nice to post seps that you guys have done with both accurip and fast rip. Or even prints that you've done using either rips to see if there is a difference in sep quality. Of course there can be user error/difference, but it gives a general idea.


I while back I offered to send anyone who didn't believe that accurip was better, the actual test films that we did comparing the two products. Of course nobody wanted to see them, they just knew, without even testing the two products side by side that the problems we had with fastrip were user error. I have nothing to gain by backing one particular product over another, no allegence whatsoever, I just use and purchase the very best products to make our final product as good as it can possibly be with our current abilities. We did a 7 color spot process job yesterday and a dozen such jobs already this year, so we are an accomplished shop that went from struggling with simple jobs to printing the most complex jobs well in just 4 years. The ability of fastrip to print a decent opaque film for most is not in question, the argument is that other products do it better. 

I can't help but feel slightly insulted by insinuations that we haven't read the directions and that we might fall into that 90% reference that you speak of. That might well be the case in a few negative reviews of the fastrip product, but I can assure you, with 100% confidence that our intelligence, understanding and ability to use the product to its fullest capabilities is as good as most screen printers applying their craft.

Unless you have both programs and have tested them side by side, your comments are not objective. I've seen the results with my own eyes, which are still young and don't require corrective lenses for closeup viewing. You can tell me until your blue in the face that fastrip works great and always has for you. I understand that and I've heard it from a handful of people, but don't tell me that we don't know what we're doing, especially when I sat there and watched one of the best graphic artists that used fastrip for years use them both and tested their abilities against one another. 

I don't like that this has gotten where it has but that is the purpose of these forums, to state opinions on products and techniques. The shortcomings and negative comments on older versions of fastrip are well documented and the facts are substantiated. Your certainly well within your rights to state your opinion on the product in question, but don't insult my, or others intelligence while trying to do so. I'm done with bashing the fastrip program, but if someone asks my opinion of it, then I reserve the right to reopen this can of worms.


----------



## Emoneyblue (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree with alan802 100%.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Is the trade up for fastrip still 145$?


----------



## HALCON3030 (Aug 10, 2013)

hola recientemente he probado ambos y ninguno me funciono, ni fastrip ni accurip, ambos me marcan muchos errores., ahora he probado el studio-cursodecorel.com y me funciona perfecto para serigrafia en un solo click. creanme se ahorraran mucho dinero y tiempo. en tan solo 30 segundos obtendran asombrosos resultados y cuesta hasta 6 veces menos que accurip y fastrip.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I know this is a old thread. Fast rip which was a rebranded ver of filmmaker if far superior then Accurip. I can't speak for the 2008-2009 ver but since 2011 since I have owned filmmaker and did extensive testing I can make that claim. Filmmaker uses the variable dot technology of the Epson for greater tone differences, doesn't use the windows spooler, I can't tell you how many times accurip was printing and in the middle just stops. It may not have been accurip a problem but more of a windows print spooler problem. Since newer windows this problem has only happen a few times but we sold accurip. What bugs me now is accurip had decided that they will now charge $145 for license transfers. Sold ours before they started doing this but this will now devalue the used market which is what they want to do. A $25 or $50 transfer fee would be so bad.


----------



## HALCON3030 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hola, recientemente yo he probado el AccuRip y Fast Rip y seps y no me dieron buenos resultados, pero ahora estoy usando el studio 1.1 de CursoDeCorel.com: info y con solo un click me da los 4 colores separados CMYK y con otro click me da el half tone ready to screen process 40 lpp. pruebenlo y esta a menos de cien dlls. e incluye material y videos
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPt3GDUuNNA[/media]

https://www.facebook.com/cursodecorel


----------

